# Denim shorts + leggings/tights + boots



## Lozi (Dec 19, 2008)

The search didn't turn up anything on this, or maybe I have really bad luck with searches




So sorry if this is redundant! It seems like a topic that would have been posted already...

What do you guys think about short denim shorts, leggings (or tights, but that's not as warm..), and knee-high boots? I know some people wear this kind of outfit outside (mostly I see Koreans wearing it), but I'm not sure if it's ugly or what. I don't have fashion sense





Please be direct! I'm Sagittarius, I can take it =D Also, is it too slutty to be wearing these shorts? I just really want to wear them so it's not a "waste of money". What do you think, tights with designs instead? Skirt and not shorts only? etc. etc.

Came out a bit dark in the pic, but those boots are brown.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 19, 2008)

Well you have a gorgeous slim build/body so you could probally get away wearing anything you wanted lol

But in my opinion i dont like the shirt with the bottoms, I would put an over sized jumper/cardigan with it






I'll see if i can find another picture of what i mean.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 20, 2008)

yeah, I think you can pull it off. I'm not really sure how I feel about it - I'm too curvy to try it myself, but I'm finding myself drawn to it now I've seen it on you, although it's not the kind of look I'd normally go for!

and no, they are not slutty in the slightest, ESPECIALLY with leggings underneath


----------



## Roxie (Dec 20, 2008)

I love shorts with leggins and boots! I haven't worn them like that yet because I've always been too chubby for it, but I'm starting to slim down and I'll be deffinitely doing that! And I'd says it's not slutty because I'm the type who covers completely up.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 20, 2008)

i love wearing my hot pants with leggings! go for it


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2008)

Go for it, it wouldn't look slutty, and it's a good way to wear your shorts when the temperature outside doesn't allow you to leave your thights bare.


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 20, 2008)

I like it, although I wouldn't wear it myself just because it's not really my style.

But I definatley don't think it's slutty at all.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well you have a gorgeous slim build/body so you could probally get away wearing anything you wanted lol
But in my opinion i dont like the shirt with the bottoms, I would put an over sized jumper/cardigan with it

http://uktv.co.uk/images/standarditem/EX1/4120.jpg

I'll see if i can find another picture of what i mean.

I agree, the outfit would look great with an oversized top.


----------



## Karren (Dec 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it, although I wouldn't wear it myself just because it's not really my style.But I definatley don't think it's slutty at all.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 20, 2008)

WHen i was googling for images i also saw it paired with loosish tank tops and a fitted blazer that looked good too.


----------



## Lozi (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! You're all very helpful, and thanks for the suggestion about the top (I had NO idea what to put there XD) my friends in real life just...don't give me an answer :T which isn't helpful. Shorts are sorta "out of character" for me, if you get what I mean, so I dunno what to do with them.

Something baggy/loose as a top or a sweater is a really good idea, that didn't occur to me at all!

Ozee, what do you mean by a 'jumper'? Or is a jumper like the sweater in the pic you posted?

n thanks about the physical compliment =P I've actually been going to the gym 2-3 times a week for aerobics for a few months. It's not as intense as people recommend (especially since all the other people there are age 65+), but I try to do the burn more than you consume thing and it helps!


----------



## Ozee (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah sorry i think its my slang, jumper is used for the word sweater here in australia.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol @ jumper, for some strange reason I know what it means being from OZ.

I think you can get away with that look



I feel it suits younger girls best.

Its defiantly not my style me being an old chook.


----------



## Ashleigh (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay.

Replace the boots with something like:






Replace the top with a grey/white tank, an open black cardigan over that, and then a brown belt either on the tank or on the cardigan around your waist area




/








You can also add a hair accessory to play it up ..






and viola! Thats what I'd personally do, it's okay if you don't like but I hope it gives you a good idea and helps you out.


----------



## SunsetKiss (Dec 22, 2008)

I sure cant get away with that look...


----------



## mizfit (Dec 22, 2008)

An outfit like that is one of those outfits that if I saw on the street, I would chuck it to "must be her style". It just seems like a lot of different pieces that would go so much better with other things rather than putting them all together, you know?

If you do decide to go for it, I would trade the brown boots for black ones and agree with Ashleigh on a neutral colored top instead. If you're asking whether or not the outfit is a good mixture though, maybe it's not really your style. Leggings are so so so cute with certain tops/dresses, I would give that a try. You can always save those shorts for the summer!


----------



## fellybabe (Dec 30, 2008)

i don't really that anyway.

i mean i doubt if i can be caught wearing leggings with denim shorts.


----------



## Cari103 (Dec 30, 2008)

this look, looks on you because ur body but i dont think that a over size shirt would work but maybe a white beater with an smaller sweater and the boots are to big for the look and you body go with something thats flat and slim


----------

